

Show HN: hulk, an in-browser JSON editor - kevinburke
http://github.com/kevinburke/hulk?

======
lttlrck
This may have some appeal, though I much prefer this implementation [1][2]
even if it might be less accessible

[1] [http://www.jsoneditoronline.org/](http://www.jsoneditoronline.org/) [2]
[https://github.com/josdejong/jsoneditor/](https://github.com/josdejong/jsoneditor/)

------
hayksaakian
It seems like there are overlapping conventions.

"null" means null but => is the separator instead of :

~~~
kevinburke
Agreed! I'd prefer ":" but when I was testing it out it was difficult to pick
it out between the input fields. Hence I went with the Ruby convention.

You can change it via the `separator` option in the options menu.

------
laurent123456
There should be some way to specify the type of a field, for example if
someone wants to input the string "false" or "true". Also a phone number such
as "+00334561111789" would be converted to an integer "334561111789".

~~~
kevinburke
thanks for the feedback! I'll see if I can make this work. It would be
difficult to preserve that value if someone clicks "Add new element" for
example but I'll see if I can think of a preference for it.

------
message
With this kind of editors you loose simplicity. How can you duplicate one of
the objects to make another object? How can you move something in a tree? It
just doesn't work for me.

------
ccozan
I would add also this
[http://json.parser.online.fr/](http://json.parser.online.fr/) to the
discussion, quite useful and nice too.

------
rithi
I prefer this kind of visualization:
[http://jsonviewer.stack.hu/](http://jsonviewer.stack.hu/)

------
saraid216
How do I create an array?

~~~
kevinburke
Hi saraid216, That's not possible at the moment - the current implementation
tries to match like with like.

One of my worries with this project is that JSON is so configurable, if you
offered every option at every point you have way too many buttons and it
becomes an unusable mess. Still though you should be able to add a button for
a dictionary where all the values are lists. I'll add an issue for this in
Github.

